# Let's try this again (Fairy Shrimp)



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooooook, let's give this another shot.

I'm using a 1 gal kritter keeper, little over half full of Spring Water (74 degrees), and I'm running an airline to the tank (trying something I learned from raising brine shrimp).

I'm going to wait until tonight to make the "soup" to feed them, and my fiance isn't allowed to do maintenance unless supervised ;-)

We're hatching them out for our rescued CT male, Don Quixote, because we're having a time of trying to get him to eat anything, but my fiance put a couple of baby guppies in his tank, and that seems to have caught his attention, so we're running with it.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

baby guppies? Awh D:


----------

